# Nominate Young Archer of the year!!



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

The title says it all.
Post who you think is the best advice giver, nicest, etc.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> The title says it all.
> Post who you think is the best advice giver, nicest, etc.


bowhunter500


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Kegan...I gotta hand it to you, your selfbow thread kills. :thumb:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive got to agreee Kegan


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Great idea, I'll see if we can come up with a prize for the winning nominee.. :thumb: :wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Great idea, I'll see if we can come up with a prize for the winning nominee.. :thumb: :wink:


when will we decide who the winner is? like in 2 weeks or something?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

armyboy said:


> when will we decide who the winner is? like in 2 weeks or something?


We should give it a while, as some members don't live here everyday, how about til 11-15?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> We should give it a while, as some members don't live here everyday, how about til 11-15?


works for me!:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> bowhunter500


Thanx armyboy! Thats kinda cool that people can look up to me like that!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Everyone should get an award!! Someone may give some advice, only for someone to know something to add onto! I think it is a team effort!!!! Therefore, I don't think I can vote for anyone, because I learned alot from everyone!!!!!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

kegan


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ill make the winner a custom stabilizer to whatever length they want it.
Hows that sound?

We'll keep this thread for about 2 weeks.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Everyone should get an award!! Someone may give some advice, only for someone to know something to add onto! I think it is a team effort!!!! Therefore, I don't think I can vote for anyone, because I learned alot from everyone!!!!!


Great post Frosty.. :thumb: I agree, all here contribute a lot, and that is what makes it a successful forum.. :wink:


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 :wink:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

2wyoming said:


> Ill make the winner a custom stabilizer to whatever length they want it.
> Hows that sound?
> 
> We'll keep this thread for about 2 weeks.


That sounds great!!! Thanks for helping wyoming!! I'm sure the winner will be mucho appreciato!!!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like fun, and thanks guys for nominating me. 

My vote goes to Bowhunter500:wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

This is what makes a successful Forum 

we need more threads of people posting questions, and more people responding, just like the general archery discussion.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

kegan said:


> Sounds like fun, and thanks guys for nominating me.
> 
> My vote goes to Bowhunter500:wink:


Hold on, If Kegan wins, whats he going go get?? He makes self bows. So hes cant use a stabilizer!! hahah 

ill find something for him if he wins


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Kegan, indefinatly.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Bowhunter500 :wink:


Thanx Jamis!:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Sounds like fun, and thanks guys for nominating me.
> 
> My vote goes to Bowhunter500:wink:


And thank YOU Kegan! Kinda cool.. and its only fair so my vote goes to you even tho is seems like you will be the one winning here! I well.... all is fair! 

Its really neat to see that so many younger or same age kids look up to us in such great ways! Gotta appreciate that! And we are obviously here to help anyone in any way shape or form! Not only kegan and i! But everyone here! Thanks to everyone! :wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> And thank YOU Kegan! Kinda cool.. and its only fair so my vote goes to you even tho is seems like you will be the one winning here! I well.... all is fair!
> 
> Its really neat to see that so many younger or same age kids look up to us in such great ways! Gotta appreciate that! And we are obviously here to help anyone in any way shape or form! Not only kegan and i! But everyone here! Thanks to everyone! :wink:


you guys deserve to be looked up too. i dont know what this forum would be without you both Bowhunter and Kegan.:first: :thumbs_up


----------



## Mathews Hunter9 (Sep 16, 2007)

*my vote*

I agree that we all contribute and learn together but my vote goes to 

Bowhunter.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

bowhunter500 has 4 votes and kegan has 5 this is a close one! keep voting guys and gals!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Hold on, If Kegan wins, whats he going go get?? He makes self bows. So hes cant use a stabilizer!! hahah
> 
> ill find something for him if he wins


if kegan wins he can drill a hole it the bottom of his bow and jam the stabilizer in it!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> if kegan wins he can drill a hole it the bottom of his bow and jam the stabilizer in it!


I'm sure he would LOVE to do that to his bow.......


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm thinkin he'd find a way to make fire with that stab, somehow.. :wink: :thumb:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't know if ya'll would agree with this....but... How about Kegan and Alex (Bowhunter500) possibly make something on why they should win??? Both are extremely generous (As seen in the above posts) Maybe not even anything WHY they have to win! Maybe if they just want to say something more about themselves? Input anyone?? It doesn't exactly have to work out that way, but I've seen other forums do stuff like it!!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> I don't know if ya'll would agree with this....but... How about Kegan and Alex (Bowhunter500) possibly make something on why they should win??? Both are extremely generous (As seen in the above posts) Maybe not even anything WHY they have to win! Maybe if they just want to say something more about themselves? Input anyone?? It doesn't exactly have to work out that way, but I've seen other forums do stuff like it!!!


More about ourselves?? Can you specify becuz im sure me and kegan are up for anything!!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> More about ourselves?? Can you specify becuz im sure me and kegan are up for anything!!


Well, I don't really know... Since you and him are the ones who are "fighting" for first, maybe you can agree on something???


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

And the vote goes to..............................





























Kegan


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

I have to say Bowhunter500 just because he seems like a great guy:angel:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. If I did somehow win, the stabilizer could awlays go to second place, couldn't it? I'd take sticks. Muwahahaha... sticks.

But I don't know what I could say about myself. I think we all pretty much know that I'm just crazy

Anyways, I'll send the winner a selfbow of approximate weight too, how's that sound (yeah, I know, anything to make a bow)? I beilive we'd have to send this stuff trhough legal adults, so parents would have to help.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Thanks guys. If I did somehow win, the stabilizer could awlays go to second place, couldn't it? I'd take sticks. Muwahahaha... sticks.
> 
> But I don't know what I could say about myself. I think we all pretty much know that I'm just crazy
> 
> Anyways, I'll send the winner a selfbow of approximate weight too, how's that sound (yeah, I know, anything to make a bow)? I beilive we'd have to send this stuff trhough legal adults, so parents would have to help.


Kegan... so ur gunna send a selfbow to yourself? haha You have this won by 1 vote! And i appreciate ur kindness to let 2nd place have the stablizer! But i would like a selfbow! That would be really really sweet!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Kegan... so ur gunna send a selfbow to yourself? haha You have this won by 1 vote! And i appreciate ur kindness to let 2nd place have the stablizer! But i would like a selfbow! That would be really really sweet!


Okay, then 2nd and 3rd get selfbows. Just send me/my parents your adress to [email protected] and basic dimensions (weight at draw length). I've got bows coming out the wazoo, so the same goes to everyone else. I'll probabaly have a bow I can match you up with


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

kegan said:


> Thanks guys. If I did somehow win, the stabilizer could awlays go to second place, couldn't it? I'd take sticks. Muwahahaha... sticks.
> 
> But I don't know what I could say about myself. I think we all pretty much know that I'm just crazy
> 
> Anyways, I'll send the winner a selfbow of approximate weight too, how's that sound (yeah, I know, anything to make a bow)? *I beilive we'd have to send this stuff trhough legal adults, so parents would have to help*.


Yes, there is a sticky at the top of the forum.. I'll be glad to assist with any transfer of goods between members, but we have to use parents and a mod to work out the details, in order to protect the identity of the minors in the forum. So, if you have a need to send something to a member, just pm me and I'll jump in and help out.  

and yes, you are crazy, but.... in a good way.. :lol: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Is there an option for 2nd and 3rd place????? lol


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

3rd place? haha no one has been voted for third place!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> 3rd place? haha no one has been voted for third place!!


i ll throw my name in for 3rd haha jk

i vote for kegan and bowhunter500 u guys have both helped alot of people on here


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> 3rd place? haha no one has been voted for third place!!


That's what I mean......... Kegan said he would give a selfbow to 2nd and 3rd place... How can he do that when no one is going to be in 3rd??????? lolz


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hahaha yea.. i know what you mean! He can send me 2 selfbows! My brother wants to get into the sport of archery and he wants to go totally traditional! It will be cool!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Hahaha yea.. i know what you mean! He can send me 2 selfbows! My brother wants to get into the sport of archery and he wants to go totally traditional! It will be cool!


Theres an idea!!!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Okay, Anyone who wants a selfbow can tell me what they want and send a PM to IGluIt4U, and we'll take it from there.

So far, Bowhunter is definately getting one, so you'll have to tell me the specs, guy:wink:.


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

This is a pretty neat idea, i would cast a vote, but i dont really check this forum enough to know who gives the best advice and such Good luck to all, and kudos to whoever gets it, sounds like your in for a sweet gift.

Godspeed
Levi


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

kegan said:


> Okay, Anyone who wants a selfbow can tell me what they want and send a PM to IGluIt4U, and we'll take it from there.
> 
> So far, Bowhunter is definately getting one, so you'll have to tell me the specs, guy:wink:.



I might take that offer!!! If you are still making them in a few years, would it be possible for me to help you make one!??!?!?!? :wink::wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

**Frost Bite** said:


> I might take that offer!!! If you are still making them in a few years, would it be possible for me to help you make one!??!?!?!? :wink::wink:


I have TONS of bows that I'm not using, but are still excellent bows, they need good homes. I'll have to put them up on the selfbow trhead (I have some really nice ones that are done, but just need a finish and stuff). Look out for them and Bowhunter500's bow:wink: on the selfbow thread.

I'll be making bows for a long, long time- it's jsut too much fun. It'd be awsome for you to help out on one- I really should open a workshop or something, it'd be awsome:wink:.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

kegan said:


> I have TONS of bows that I'm not using, but are still excellent bows, they need good homes. I'll have to put them up on the selfbow trhead (I have some really nice ones that are done, but just need a finish and stuff). Look out for them and Bowhunter500's bow:wink: on the selfbow thread.
> 
> I'll be making bows for a long, long time- it's jsut too much fun. It'd be awsome for you to help out on one- I really should open a workshop or something, it'd be awsome:wink:.


AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

kegan


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

archerprincess said:


> kegan


. I think I'm gonna blush


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

My vote goes to Kegan!!

Ty


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Well Guys, looks like Kegan Won this.

Kegan, we all want to thank you for your expertise, advice, and all around a good fellow.

PM me the specs on the stabilizer.

And we'll contact the admin. and get the shipping and everything straightend out.

And for all the others with Votes, good job, and lets make this forum a little more busy, and better


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

2wyoming said:


> Well Guys, looks like Kegan Won this.
> 
> Kegan, we all want to thank you for your expertise, advice, and all around a good fellow.
> 
> ...


Congrats kegan!!!!!!!!!!!! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Congrats kegan!!!!!!!!!!!! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


 I still love ya guys! hahahaha 

Idc that i didnt win.. I love this site and love helpin everyone out! Im here to help anyone and so is everyone else! But me and kegan were looked up to greatly! Which rocks! Any of you have questions or anything.. let one of us know and im sure we can help ya out!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

what an epic post. :hail:


:lol:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> what an epic post. :hail:
> 
> 
> :lol:


Dito. 

2wyoming- Send it to Bowhunter500, or someone else- I can't use it. 

Thanks everyone- it means alot to know that you all think so highly of me! Made my day really. But if it weren't for you all, I wouldn't have anyone to talk and share with, and where would I be? It's really EVERYONE here behind evreyone else. We're a community. I love to help, and want to thank everyone here for letting me


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

kegan said:


> Dito.
> 
> 2wyoming- Send it to Bowhunter500, or someone else- I can't use it.
> 
> Thanks everyone- it means alot to know that you all think so highly of me! Made my day really. But if it weren't for you all, I wouldn't have anyone to talk and share with, and where would I be? It's really EVERYONE here behind evreyone else. We're a community. I love to help, and want to thank everyone here for letting me



Bowhunter500, send me info, and Ill get er' built


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

kegan said:


> Dito.
> 
> 2wyoming- Send it to Bowhunter500, or someone else- I can't use it.
> 
> Thanks everyone- it means alot to know that you all think so highly of me! Made my day really. But if it weren't for you all, I wouldn't have anyone to talk and share with, and where would I be? It's really EVERYONE here behind evreyone else. We're a community. I love to help, and want to thank everyone here for letting me



:set1_signs009::set1_signs009::set1_signs009::set1_signs009::set1_signs009::smile_red_bike::smile_red_bike::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav:


Great post kegan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Bowhunter500, send me info, and Ill get er' built


Kegan.. 

Your kindness and generosity overwelms me!

I pm'd 2wyoming to send it to someone who needs it! I have many for my compounds and really dont need one! 

Anyone interested in a stabilizer?? Guess it would be a gift from 2wyoming, kegan, and myself here! :wink::tongue:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Kegan..
> 
> Your kindness and generosity overwelms me!
> 
> ...



i did need one but i just ordered a 24 inch custom posten stab!!! i cant wait


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Kegan..
> 
> Your kindness and generosity overwelms me!
> 
> ...



i tell yall what yall are some of the nicest people i know


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Kegan..
> 
> Your kindness and generosity overwelms me!
> 
> ...


Much as I would like to have a custom stab., I already have one!!! Ever since I came to AT, I've met soo many nice people on AT!!! I have a few invites to their own hunting camps!!!! Hope it keeps up this way!! Thanks to 2wyoming, kegan and bowhunter500 for their offer!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Elite- Thanx man.. some kind words there! All of us here are here for everyone! I just dont have use for the stabilizer considering i have many of them! Just thought someone else would need it more than I!! 

Frostbite- You are correct! Too many nice people to meet on AT! Thats why i love it soo much! And not a problem for the offer! 

Anyone need a stabilizer rather badly?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Elite- Thanx man.. some kind words there! All of us here are here for everyone! I just dont have use for the stabilizer considering i have many of them! Just thought someone else would need it more than I!!
> 
> Frostbite- You are correct! Too many nice people to meet on AT! Thats why i love it soo much! And not a problem for the offer!
> 
> Anyone need a stabilizer rather badly?


If you're ever in this neck of the woods I'm sure we could hook up!! I have a few places where you can get some nice sized deer!!! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

If someone doesn't need the stab. maybe wyoming can give it to a archery club or program that can use archery gear????


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> If you're ever in this neck of the woods I'm sure we could hook up!! I have a few places where you can get some nice sized deer!!! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> If someone doesn't need the stab. maybe wyoming can give it to a archery club or program that can use archery gear????


I was thinkin that too.. but also...

He could post it in the "Giveaway" forum for someone who needs it and explain the situation! Somebody will surely claim it! I'm up for helpin anyone with their archery and givin up a stabilizer will help someone somehow! 

And that would be cool to hunt with you fellas! You could also hunt here in Iowa if ya had the chance! I have MANY large bucks.. im just goin after one in particular!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i really need it! my old one is about 5 lb and is really old. and i can't afford a new one.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

archery is an epidemic... it spreads form person to person trhough kindness and respect. Let's see who else will catch the bug.


----------



## Bowtech14 (Feb 25, 2007)

*my vte is*

bowhunter500....thanks for helping alot :darkbeer:... and yes i no wat frosty is getting at he wants people to vote for him hehehe ok frosty ill vote for u for third and kegan for 2nd


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Not exactly bowtech..... I don't think that I do all that much in the youth forum!! unfortunately...  I should be hangin out more though!!!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

And if any of ya'll ever need any help, check out the chatroom!!! 99% of the time I am on AT sites, I'm in there!!!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

frost bite u seem really nice, the cupple times i hav chatted with u on the chat link.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

master hunter said:


> frost bite u seem really nice, the cupple times i hav chatted with u on the chat link.


I try to help people out as much as I can!!!!!


----------

